# Will it darken..



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

In general I'm a paranoid person. Especially with this renovation. My fear is that somehow I planted the wrong seed in a certain area. So.. Can you guys see a difference?

20170509_151429 by Tim Linden, on Flickr

Now to me it looks like hopefully I just somehow missed two strips with milorganite?? I'm not sure HOW but it looks like it could just be a tint lighter. Or maybe that grass is newer? Who knows. But now I'm paranoid that it's a different variety of KBG.

It is clear that the border with my neighbor is getting well defined because this KBG is way darker than his lawn. My old lawn used to be the same hue of green, even with milo.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

PS. it's this type of OCD that caused me to glyphosate the entire thing last year. It better darken and match! lol


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Can you please post a closeup of the grass blades in the area where it's lighter green just to make sure we're not dealing with Triv or something else. KBG is indeed lighter color when it's young and then it darkens, were the lighter green areas seeded later than the darker green areas?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Does that "lighter" area grow faster? :|


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The sun is driving me crazy right now, hard to take photos when you can't see the screen! I might take a plug out and take photos inside lol


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Does that "lighter" area grow faster? :|


Vertically or horizontally? Cuz it seems to be about the same. I might just pull out the tenacity tomorrow and see what turns white and glyphosate away lol


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So in the photo you can see the thicker KBG and the thinner "whatever". One of the reasons I went all KBG is because I'm bad at IDing grass types. So it looks different but then again maybe it could be less mature KBG?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Just put some fertilizer on the spot you think you missed. I did the same.  the before picture.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Plug difference.. I'm actually leaning towards fine fescue? Not sure how?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like fine fescue to me


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

that boggles my mind. the only thing I can think of is my neighbor he did do seeding. he's 90 so maybe it was windy when he seeded. it is only in that area..


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think fine fescue is susceptible to damage from Tenacity when applied at the higher rates. A few apps will probably do the job.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh I forgot to say yesterday, from your first pictures it looks like it's time to sharpen your mower blades. Frayed ends like that are not good for the grass.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I noticed that as well. Hey look, more rain this week I guess I'll have something to do now haha


----------

